# x2go - nxagent error libXi.so.6 XESetWireToEventCookie

## eleaffar

Salve a tutti,

   x2go ha smesso di funzionare dopo gli eterni aggiornamenti.

Se lancio nxagent mi da l'errore ./nxagent: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6: undefined symbol: XESetWireToEventCookie

emerge -pv  nx      

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/nx-3.4.0-r3

ldd /usr/lib64/libXi.so.6

	linux-vdso.so.1 =>  (0x00007fffa17ff000)

	libX11.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6 (0x00007f9ea55fa000)

	libXext.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXext.so.6 (0x00007f9ea53e7000)

	libc.so.6 => /lib64/libc.so.6 (0x00007f9ea508c000)

	libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1 (0x00007f9ea4e6e000)

	libdl.so.2 => /lib64/libdl.so.2 (0x00007f9ea4c6a000)

	/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 (0x00007f9ea5b78000)

	libXau.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6 (0x00007f9ea4a65000)

	libXdmcp.so.6 => /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6 (0x00007f9ea485f000)

Qualcuno riesce a darmi un suggerimento.

Non so proprio come andare avanti.

----------

